# Island Humor



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2005)

One day in the South Pacific, a navy ship Captain saw smoke coming from a hut on an uncharted island. Upon arriving at the shore they were met by a shipwreck survivor. He said, "I'm so glad you're here! I've been alone on this island for more than five years!" The captain replied, "If you're all alone on the island why do I see THREE huts." The survivor said, "Oh. We'll, I live in one, and go to church in another." "What about the THIRD hut?" asked the captain? "That's where I USED to go to church."


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2005)

good one!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2005)




----------

